# What is your major field?



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

Film and Television is my major, which I guess would go in the arts category.


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

Social Sciences! I Major in Sociology and minor in Latin American studies!


----------

